# Lowrance H2o c



## thomsen (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Lowrance H2o gekauft. Das GPS findet die  Sateliten, logt sich aber nicht ein. Es findet also keine Position. Habe  mir schon eine ext Antenne gekauft und trotzdem keinen Erfolg. Als  Karte habe ich die F 16 Deutschland drin. Es findet 5-6 Sateliten und  Waas ist aus. Ich habe gelesen, wenn das GPS mit externer Antenne  betrieben wurde, dann ausgeschaltet wurde, danach Batterien entfernt und  neuer Standort über 300km vom alten entfernt ist soll es dieses Problem  geben. Der Vorbesitzer hatte es nämlich so mit der Navicons Gold Karte  auf dem Rhein betrieben und auf meine tel. Nachfrage hat er versichert,  dass es 100%ig geht. Wer hat Erfahrung damit und kann mir evtl. Tipps  geben.
Bekomm es leider nicht hin.

Danke schon mal für eure Infos


----------



## Amerika1110 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Es ist zwar schon einige Jahre her, dass ich mein H2O an hatte, ich kann mich aber an ähnliche Probleme erinnern. Zwei Moeglickeiten gab es da: 1. Geraet anlassen, bis er sich einlogt oder das Gerät auf Werkseinstellungen zurueck setzen. Wenn ich es mal richtig verstanden habe, hat das Gerät eine interne Liste von Sateliten, wenn man in ein neues Gebiet kommt, sind dort andere Sateliten zuständig, die das Gerät noch nicht kennt. Deshalb sind wir damals mit eingeschaltetem Gerät nach Norwegen gefahren und es wurden nach und nach die neuen Sateliten erkannt.
Beste Gruesse
Ralf


----------



## thomsen (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Hallo Amerka1110,
Was du da erklärt hast habe ich alles schon durch, mit den zurücksetzen, und das GPS ist auch schon die ganze Nacht durchgelaufen. Leider habe ich das H2o ohne Batterien zugeschickt bekommen und der Verkäufer wohnt ca. 340km von mir weg. Hat aber nichts gebracht.
Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Auskunft.
Beste Grüße


----------



## allegoric (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

...der wirds nicht ohne Grund verkauft haben ;-).


----------



## elektriker100 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Hallo und gesundes Neues Jahr,

im Menü 2 x klicken --> GPS Einstellungen --> Automatische Suche --> Ja anklicken dann sucht er nicht nach der Herstellerfabrik steht auch in der Beschreibung . Und überprüfe auch ob Du die externe Antenne Ausgeschaltet hast dann wir die Antenne im Gerät benutzt . Ausserhalb der Wohnung diese Funktionen prüfen ob es jetzt funktioniert .

Gruß Elektriker100


----------



## thomsen (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Hallo Elektriker100,
danke für deine gut gemeinten Ratschläge, habe das aber schon alles probiert.

Gruß
Thomsen


----------



## mephisto (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

lösche mal alle routen und wegpunkte,hatte neulich auch probleme bei der positionsfindung...dann gings!


----------



## elektriker100 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Hast du schon mal probiert wenn du es draussen hinlegst und die Page Satteliten einstellst dort siehst Du die Sattelitennummern und die Empfangstärke wenn er welche findet . Einfach mal 10 Min liegen lassen dann müsstest Du sehen ob sich die Kästchen langsam schwarz füllen dann fängt er an Satteliten zu empfangen denk daran die externe Antenne abzuschalten und bewege das Gerät erst mal nicht .


----------



## elektriker100 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

und was macht dein Gerät immer noch Probleme ?


----------



## thomsen (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

hallo Elektriker100,
ja, hab immer noch Probleme mit dem Fix. Habe nun ein anderes H2Oc von einem Bekannten. Ich habe alle Einstellungen verglichen, habe seine Karte in mein GPS, hatte es heute ca. 4 Std. mit externer Antenne draußen liegen und leider keinen Fix. Das GPS meines Bekannten hatte nach ca. 20sec einen Fix. Was mir dabei auffiel, dass bei seinem GPS andere Sateliten angezeigt wurden als bei meinem.

Gruß
Thomsen


----------



## elektriker100 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

Da fällt mir auch nicht wirklich was ein , ander Sateliten vermutlich weil du eine Leistungsfähigere Antenne angeschlossen hast . Bei DGPS sollte kein kreuz sein, mal prüfen.
Vielleicht ein Update mal machen müsste ein älteres auf der Lowranceseite sein.


----------



## elektriker100 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance H2o c*

schon mal ohne Karte probiert ?
Deine externe sollte keine Aktive Antenne sein ich glaube dieser H2O hat keinen aktiven (mit Spannung) Antennenanschluss .


----------

